# Exercise Desert Strike (1964) - The Big Picture



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2011)

I never knew there was a massive USAF/Army exercise in the SW states in 1964. The largest maneuvers in the USA since 1943. Nice views of armor and aircraft (lots of C130 airlift) typical of the early 60's.

The story starts at about the 5:00 mark.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykORi7kq8Pc_


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2011)

Great stuff and some good footage. Hadn't realised the C-130 originally had 3-bladed props.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 1, 2011)

pretty cool , most of air to ground work was done by F100's as I see it couldn't remember seeing any F4's. The announcer said all damages to civilian property would be paid promptly I wonder how that worked out. 
Got a chuckle when announcer was stating about the superiority of US weapons as the Caribou was landing


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Got a chuckle when announcer was stating about the superiority of US weapons as the Caribou was landing



I thought the same thing, LOL.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 2, 2011)

My Ole Man, Marine Sgt, said that in this time frame he practiced with equipment that allowed Marines to dig an instant fox hole. It was a post that you stabbed into the ground and ignited a fuse. A charge then forced a wedged shaped cone into the ground at 'marine' velocity resulting in a crater that allowed one to quickly dig "an instant fox hole" unto which you sought instant cover.

Must not have been too effective or perhaps too injurous. Never heard of the concept today.


----------

